# Any references or opinions on the King honey extractor?



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I've done a lot of research on extractors. Everyone I talk to who started out with a handcrank regretted it . I spent a little more and got a motorized Maxant 3100p. Love it!!! :thumbsup:

www.maxantindustries.com/extractors.html


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Would you like an honest opinion from a manufacturing stand point on that Chinese built extractor?


----------



## Irvin cooper (May 2, 2011)

An honest opinion, yes, please! Aside from the fact that it is made in china (which I hate also). Despite my best efforts at finding a quality unit in my price range, I am down to the wire time-wise and this seems to be all i can find.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I would. But I suspect I know which way you lean. And I'm sure you have reasons.

One thing one should always keep in mind. Some times quality costs, but most time it pays. Buy a good extractor from a company that stands behind their product and services customers respectfully. Such as Maxant.

This is an unsolicited and unpaid endorsement from a satisfied customer.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> This is an unsolicited and unpaid endorsement from a satisfied customer.


Ditto!


----------



## bruce todd (May 11, 2010)

I figure I mine as well pile on. Buy something made in the USA. I love my Maxant extractor. You cant go wrong.


----------



## Irvin cooper (May 2, 2011)

Ok. I guess I will swing for the bleachers and go with the maxant 3100h. Anyone know what their lead times are like?


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

In stock at the moment. 
Give us a call, and I will give you a better "beesource" price than the listed retail.
I would hate to see you have to buy a extractor twice, mine or not.
Options to compare mine against that are USA made would be Dadant, and WT Kelley.
Jake


----------



## bruce todd (May 11, 2010)

You have made a great choice. If you call them in the morning. I bet its on a UPS truck tomorrow.


----------



## Apple Farmer (Apr 14, 2009)

I bought the 3100h (handcrank) last year from Jake. I don't regrete buying it a bit.

Hey Jake do you give beesource members a better price on the power conversion kit?.....The wife says she doesn't want to turn the crank anymore!


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Sure thing. I will knock off .01 cents for you!
Let me know when your ready and I will take care of you.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Apple Farmer said:


> The wife says she doesn't want to turn the crank anymore!


Some would suggest requeening. But conversion to power is probably the right choice.


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

Irvin cooper said:


> I am a small-time bee keeper compared to some of you folks on the forum, and not looking for anything large. However, time is upon me and I have not been able to locate an extractor and now will need to buy new....
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with this company and their extractor?
> 
> ...


 NO but I bought a MAXANT 3100P in 1983 from Bill Maxant and in as Sill Runing I need NO parts but I Can sill get them if I need to about 40mi down Rt.2 East 
Just my $0.02


BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## Apple Farmer (Apr 14, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> Some would suggest requeening. But conversion to power is probably the right choice.


sqkcrk, I shouldn't have read your post with the "queen" looking over my shoulder. Started laughing. Now I think I'm going to have a bruise.


----------



## Apple Farmer (Apr 14, 2009)

MAXANT said:


> Sure thing. I will knock off .01 cents for you!
> Let me know when your ready and I will take care of you.


Thanks Jake, My BOSS says "we're" going to get the power...no if ands or buts about it.
I think I should have got it right away because now I regrete it. I think it built up her arm strength!
See post #15


----------



## Irvin cooper (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Jake. I will give you a call tomorrow morning. Appreciate all of the help and honest feedback.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Apple Farmer said:


> Hey Jake do you give beesource members a better price on the power conversion kit?.....


 with jakes .01 cent discount and Jim134's .02 cents worth you're up to .03 cents off on that power conversion.... keep up the questions and you might see .05 by next season.....


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Just my .03 cents, but you may be onto something now.
.06 cents off now.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Oh heck, I'll kick in a another nickel myself mostly because I like the idea of re-queening. 

Seriously, you've made a great choice. 

OK....back to re-queening!


----------

